# Wasting a little time



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I decided to waste a little time after work waiting on my girl to get off work so I grabbed the ultra lite and headed to carpenters park. Caught a bunch of small panfish and finally landed a decent one.



















Not a tropy, but not a bad way to waste an hour or so.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fish sandwich???


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I know that didn't feed your big ass did it? Where is the rest of them?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Haha.......damn it man! Actually I gave it to some kid who ran over as soon as i reeled it in. He put it in his back pack......lol


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice blue gill, ya using wigglers?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yup wigglers


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn Konz, you always in Milton, your girly friend work over here or you live over this way? I have lived here all my life and I am sure we would have crossed paths by now!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

hey fonz. i live in milton too. dont think i know ya. send me a p. m.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah guyz, lived here nearly all my life. Since I was 5 or so.


----------

